# Hunting Down VSONIC GR99



## Knight2A4 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was planing to buy these earphones but they do not seems to retailed in online Would just wanted to ask if any one has buyed them and can address me ... 




Thanks in advanced


----------



## sandynator (Jul 12, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> I was planing to buy these earphones but they do not seems to retailed in online Would just wanted to ask if any one has buyed them and can address me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go.....
VSonic GR99

they are official resellers.
IMHO its best option after the price of Sm E10 went up.

just confirm from them the final pricing of it because when I contacted them on their fb page I was quoted around 2k to deliver at mumbai add.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replay i was looking for these after i read head-fi review which gave them 10/10 in multiple factors. Are you using these

Yesterday i emailed hifinage they quoted the same 2k including deliver to indore. For 1600 Rs it was good but is it  o.k when SM E10 is also selling at the same price or any other option


----------



## sandynator (Jul 13, 2013)

Just for reference go thru MultiIEM Review thread by Joker
Multi-IEM Review - 288 IEMs compared (Ultimate Ears 600 / 600vi Added 07/05/13 p.725)


I was planning to buy these but not for 2k instead GR02 BE would be better I feel. At that time I settled for SM PL30 @1190.

Recently got *Logitech UE 200* & have put my next major purchase on hold as I am very confused what to get out of the foll. list
*Brainwavz M1/proalpha*, *SM E30*, *Signature Acoustic C12*{july issue of Think digit magazine has mentioned its not worth the Forum Hype }, *V sonic GR02 BE* or *Audio Technica SJ33/55 Headphones*.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 13, 2013)

I went thought joker,ClieOS,kaixax555,mark2410 at head-fi reviews along with more to finally come to the conclusion that these are the best iem under 30$ & then started to serach them in india. Sound Magic IEM almost all of them have good reviews to there name but is the build quality is not so good most of the cons in review mension built quality as poor. Since you have had  SM PL30 you can suggest me. Logitech UE 200 are much lower priced than pl30 so how much difference is there b/w the two. I  will be upgrading from Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K so is it good option What is your advice.Also what device you use to listen audio.

Also what do you mean by "Brainwavz M1/proalpha, SM E30, Signature Acoustic C12{july issue of Think digit magazine has mentioned its not worth the Forum Hype }, V sonic GR02 BE or Audio Technica SJ33/55 Headphones."....  what did the article mentioned ??


----------

